

FBI Raids Colocation Facility in Texas - timf
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/news/fbi-raids-colocation-facility-in-texas/

======
iwwr
_"As part of the process of identifying the computer system that I seek to
search, I may be forced to check each system belonging to the target customer
until I have determined that it is the computer to be searched."_

Another risk to basing off a 'cloud' infrastructure: if law enforcement
targets one of the datacenters, every customer is in danger of being shut
down. The analogy would be: if a tenant of a building is suspected of a crime,
suddenly the FBI has authority to rifle through every single apartment. I
wonder what happens to SLAs in this case.

